# Gold refining forum handbook.



## aflacglobal (Sep 19, 2007)

I just got another email about people not being authorized to download the forum handbook. :shock: 
I have received several in the last couple days. When i clicked my link from the chemistry hand books thread it appeared to work just fine. Then i realized it was the link i have trailing my signature line that was wrong. Steve, didn't you say you made some changes to the forum address about a week ago. 

Anyway it's fixed now. 

R


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 20, 2007)

Ralph said:


> Steve, didn't you say you made some changes to the forum address about a week ago.



That's all Noxx's department. The problem has to do with the leading 'www' in the address. Noxx may need to register both forms of the address domain with the hoster. It's an odd problem for sure.

Steve


----------



## jerrycranium (Sep 20, 2007)

aflacglobal

just got another email about people not being authorized to download the forum handbook.

Anyway it's fixed now.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download.php?id=518

My result= Sorry but you are not authorized to view or download this Attachment


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 20, 2007)

Jerry,

The link works fine for me. You may want to try right clicking the link and saving the pdf file to your hard drive.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Sep 20, 2007)

Works good for me now to.

:? :? :?


----------



## aflacglobal (Sep 21, 2007)

New link for download outside of the forum :arrow: :arrow: http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=02c7da134586a98d81a0cf5697f3943c


----------



## jerrycranium (Sep 21, 2007)

I clicked the link i posted the other day and it worked this time.

Thanks guys.

jerry


----------



## aflacglobal (Sep 21, 2007)

Y.W. 

:wink:


----------

